# [SOLVED] Bluetooth USB + myszka Logitech V470

## soban_

Wczoraj dostalem od znajomych taka myszke - niebieska, jak w temacie, w zamian za pomoc z lapkiem i siecia domowa. Pytanie do Was drodzy forumowicze czy mozecie polecic jakiegos bluetootha na USB? Poniewaz musze teraz takowego kupic do PC/lapka (tak, lapek niestety nie posiada bluetootha) i sprobowac uruchomic, ta myszke na Gentoo. Moze ktos z Was uzywal/uzywa juz takowego szczura na Gentoo? Teoretycznie myszka wspolgra z Windowsem XP/7 i MAC. Interesuje mnie tez jego miniaturyzacja, czyli cos tak malego (bluetooth na USB). Jednak nigdy sie bluetoothem szczerze nie bawilem zwlaszcza na Linuxe, wiec nie wiem czy bedzie cos takiego ladnie banglac mi... Czy mozecie cos polecic?

----------

## Dagger

Osobiscie uzywam MX Revolution na bluetooth w kde 4.5.0 i bluedevil. Smiga bez problemow.

Co do adaptera - praktycznie kazdy powinien dzialac.

----------

## soban_

Zakupilem Adapter USB 2.0 Bluetooth V2.0 EDR Micro LogiLink BT0007. Mysz dziala. Zrobilem zgodnie z podrecznikiem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/bluetooth-guide.xml - przynajmniej czesc poswiecona kernelowi, poniewaz:  *Quote:*   

> Listing 4.1: Instalacja bluez-libs i bluez-utils
> 
> # emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils
> 
> 

 

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix net-wireless/bluez-libs

No matches found.

soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix net-wireless/bluez-utils

No matches found.
```

Jednak przy pomocy eix'a, znalazlem te paczki:

```
[I] net-wireless/kbluetooth

     Available versions:  (4) 0.4.2

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_it linguas_km linguas_lt linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_pa linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW semantic-desktop}                                                                                      

     Installed versions:  0.4.2(4)(17:29:41 03.09.2010)(semantic-desktop -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_it -linguas_km -linguas_lt -linguas_nds -linguas_nl -linguas_pa -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sv -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW)           

     Homepage:            http://techbase.kde.org/Kbluetooth

     Description:         Bluetooth utils for KDE4

[I] net-wireless/bluez

     Available versions:  4.39-r2 4.63 4.64 4.66-r1 (~)4.67 (~)4.69 {alsa caps +consolekit cups debug doc gstreamer maemo6 old-daemons pcmcia test-programs usb}

     Installed versions:  4.69(16:08:05 03.09.2010)(alsa consolekit cups gstreamer usb -caps -debug -maemo6 -old-daemons -pcmcia -test-programs)

     Homepage:            http://bluez.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Bluetooth Tools and System Daemons for Linux

```

 Po ktorych zainstalowaniu (dodalem rowniez przy pomocy ufed do /etc/make.conf USE="...bluetooth..." i wykonalem emerge -avquDN world), wszystko ladnie smiga. Nalezy tez pamietac o:

```
rc-update add bluetooth
```

Chociaz przy pierwszym zrebootowaniu nowego kernela przy pomocy kbluetooth nie moglem podpiac myszy - mimo ze ja program widzial, to przy drugim uruchomieniu juz sam zapytal czy automatycznie ma ja dodawac. Od tej pory dziala mi ona wysmienicie w srodowisku graficznym, jak i w gpm (trybkie tekstowym). Nawet musze przyznac ze lepiej myszka dziala niz pod windowsem, poniewaz tam przy wyborze uzytkownika mysz nie dziala. Dopiero jak wybiore swojego usera i wpisze haslo.

----------

